# Wall Tent Accessories



## Meat&tators (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice


----------



## I Miss Alot (Jan 15, 2014)

That stove will be worth its weigh in gold when its huffing and puffing before dawn on a cold mountain morning. Looks good.


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

It's the second one I've made.....last year our smaller one heated the tent up over 80 when it was snowing....had to open the windows to cool it down.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Man that is a nice looking stove and tent!!!

Wish I had the stove jack in my wall tent. I need to buy one I guess. But I would really like to get a better tent instead.

The good news is I will be sleeping in mine in Southern Colorado elk camp by the end of the week.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice stove - pics of the hangers and lighting?


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

Hangers are at my buddys place getting painted, The lights were off ebay.....really bright....then I found a remote power/dimmer for $8 and put that in line. Now you can kick them on/off without having to stumble over stuff in the morning. I will get pics of the hangers as soon as he brings them by.


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is the pic of the LED lights.


----------



## cfd335 (Nov 4, 2013)

Man that's nice


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice stove I wish I had somewhere to setup a welder :-(
Can you give us some details about how you setup the LED lighting and how you power them? Links to what you bought on ebay that would be awesome too!


----------



## ccw14 (Jul 30, 2012)

What size is the stove and what does it weigh?


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

I will see if I can find the links to the lighting info.....the dimmer will actually dim the lights down so they are almost off....will be nice to be able to kick the lights on and not blind your self, then increase the intensity. 

The stove is 28" long....I haven't weighed it, but I will try to put it on a scale when I get a chance. If I had to guess I would say close to 60lbs, but its a total guess. I used a 100 lb propane tank as the shell, the cut the front parts out on a Plasma table. Buddy thinks we should sell some of these because it really throws the heat.


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

Dimmer:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191258118792?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Lights:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cool-White-...LED-M-Light-Strip-Flexible-12V-/181501875726?

Right now I'm running it off of a jumper pack for jump starting a car battery.....but I am planning on taking one deep cycle battery with to run all the lights....these light strips do not take much juice, the small batteries used for ice fishing transducers would probably last a week with the few hours you would need lights each day.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice job on the stove, and lights. Stove is a work of art.


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is one more stove I made up for someone to use in their tent....I really like the way it turned out.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

You should retail those stoves...I'll be your first customer.....


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

minnesotaarcher said:


> Here is one more stove I made up for someone to use in their tent....I really like the way it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 2128910


Nice looking stove.
What are you using for the stove body. Looks like a drum?


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

ruttnwapati said:


> Nice looking stove.
> What are you using for the stove body. Looks like a drum?


IIRC he is using old propane cylinders (empty and purged, of course!). I believe he may have one or two threads on the making of them here in the DIY section.


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

Got another one ready for a cure burn and then off to its new owner.


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

Did the first burn to cure the paint.......worked like a charm. Got 4 hours out of 2 small pieces of wood and I could feel the heat from 20 feet away outside. Definitely a winner!


----------



## HIArcher (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks great! I do want to know how you exhaust the CO from inside the tent or do you some kind of open ventilation port from the tent?


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

You need to use stove pipe and run it out of the stove jack in the tent. I just took it off for the picture as it was starting to smolder down and I wanted the pipe cooled to put back in the garage. When using them, I use a 10' of 6" stove pipe that goes up through the roof of the tent and above the peak of the tent. This causes a really good air draw into the stove and up the pipe. I also install a dampener to help hold back even more heat in the stove.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

FYI, I found this company which makes stainless steel stove pipe. With SS you don't need to worry about rust or Zinc poisoning.
http://www.reliancemfg.com


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

a large drying rack / coat hanger , wood stove (electric fan would be nice) a nice wash-up- food prep/ cooking station. so warm , dry and well feed is all i need and a roll or two of duct tape


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

We actually built a drying rack that goes over the stove for jackets and boots to hang on....and we set up a 10x10 shelter with 3 walls to cook in and prep food.....so we are set up just as you describe...I even took up one of the forced air battery powered propane heaters for the cooking area if it gets too cold out.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK I'm not sure if I'm nuts here so I have to ask..
I just purchased my new wall tent and the videos I've watch on setting it up show the frame poles sitting on top of the vinyl sod cloth. That looks to me like the sod cloth would get chewed up by the tent poles really fast. Is that the case?


Anyway here was my quick and dirty solution to the perceived problem. It is a PVC pipe cap for 1.25" OD PVC pipe, This fit a bit too sloppy on the posts so I noticed that I had some PVC pipe that I believe was for a sprinkler systems. It has approximately 1" inside dimension and fits inside the 1.25" cap. The steel 1"conduit fits inside that perfectly. I think if I rubbed a little glue on the inside it would actually fit tight. If it helps he pipe says (ASTM D2241 PVC 120, 200PSI, JM 90 ST)


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Any sharp edge will chew up the cloth in short order, with movement. You should probably take and sand away any lettering or flashing from the end of that cap as well.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

those stoves are top notch!


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

We put rubber slip over feet on the bottom of ours.... you can order them for 1" and the press over tight.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

minnesotaarcher said:


> We put rubber slip over feet on the bottom of ours.... you can order them for 1" and the press over tight.


You know I found those on the wall tent shop website but it was after I already made these. 
at some point I'll probably replace them with the rubber ones.


----------



## kdt302 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's pretty cool


----------

